# Posting coffee and Royal Mail large letter



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi. This could be off topic but not sure where to post. I am looking to send out bags via Royal Mail as large letters but they always turn out too think for the 25mm. Yet other companies are sending out using large letter. Has anyone got any tips or insights?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It's very difficult. You need a combo of an appropriately sized coffee bag and an appropriately sized box. The box is easy to find out: the major packaging companies will confirm what boxes suit, and usually on the website itself. The bag is harder, and I've yet to find a solution.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you! Yes. I have the boxes but I think the bag needs to be slightly longer than normal to allow the beans to lie flatter. It works out a fortune to post as small parcel per bag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It certainly does work out expensively. Pact's bags appear a lot longer than most, and slightly wider. Extract's bags struck me as similar.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Has bean is also selling postage at large letter size. 1.50 for first class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

I've had a cunning idea...

When I pack my bags I pack the coffee bag. Close the zip lock then heat seal. I'm going to try not closing the zip lock which may give me an extra cm for the beans to spread out so the middle is not so thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't you just figure out the bag dimensions you need and buy accordingly? I think I read somewhere one of the roasters who delivered letterbox size parcels only half filled bags and vac sealed.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

The packaged 250g bags from Foundry are designed to fit through the letterbox. They're really nice guys, I'm sure they'd help you out with some info if you emailed them.


----------

